# "V" or "A" ?



## rockchunker (Jan 1, 2017)

rockchunker said:


> When sighting down drawn flat band, does it matter if the outside or the inside of the band is up? V shape or A shape respectively ...


When sighting down drawn flat band, does it matter if the outside or the inside of the band is up? V shape or A shape respectively ... From an OTT perspective . Never thought about it until someone mentioned in a post. Thanks..


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Go with the *V *configuration . Remember : You also have the option to tie the bands to the pouch in a manner that will allow them to sit flat wit the top of the forks . Just fold the band in half in stick thru pouch hole and then tie . I prefer this method for OTT fork/band attachment .


----------



## rockchunker (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks, as I think of it everything that I've ever tied has had an "A" slant. Hummmm.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Got any pics to help my addled mind?

I think I am using V... for ott. 
I read about from SSF by Treefork and in Jack K.'s All About Slingshots and Nathan Master had a video...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

MakoPat said:


> Got any pics to help my addled mind?
> 
> I think I am using V... for ott.
> I read about from SSF by Treefork and in Jack K.'s All About Slingshots and Nathan Master had a video...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is a video of Bill Hays explaining it .

See it at 1:38 minute mark of video :


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is a past discussion on the topic.

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/90578-ott-flatbands-trough-pouch-in-or-out/


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Now that I see it... A's.


----------



## rockchunker (Jan 1, 2017)

Treefork, I strung one up with the flat tie method, like it a lot.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*I fold my band set in 3 folds & use a cuff...so the "V" is on the side of the band...On the outside of the band...so the inside of the band is smooth*

*& use a soft flexable pouch with a good index finger & thumb smooth release.....I have been using cuffs for over 3 years....I like this method*

*over tying....akaOldmiser*


----------



## rockchunker (Jan 1, 2017)

That looks good too. I like this site,it's always giving me new perspectives.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Wow I never knew that. I always tie mine A. I now have to experiment with the V. Thanks for sharing guys! I love all these different configurations with the slingshot!

Sling On!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Covert5 said:


> Wow I never knew that. I always tie mine A. I now have to experiment with the V. Thanks for sharing guys! I love all these different configurations with the slingshot!
> 
> Sling On!


One thing to note... IF you have wide enough forks, and you're holding the slingshot sideways in your left hand, THEN tying in the "V" or up trough will throw the ammo more right, the "A" or down trough will throw more left...

Just another thing that can help to fix OTT alignment POA vs. POI.... as if it wasn't already complex enough!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Bill Hays said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow I never knew that. I always tie mine A. I now have to experiment with the V. Thanks for sharing guys! I love all these different configurations with the slingshot!
> ...


Thank you Mr. Hays! Complexity is what makes it so fun! Lol


----------

